
The White iPhone Is Finally Here - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/04/the-white-iphone-is-finally-here/237329/
======
daimyoyo
I have the solution to the white iPhone glass problem:

[http://www.corning.com/lifesciences/us_canada/en/technical_r...](http://www.corning.com/lifesciences/us_canada/en/technical_resources/product_guid/shp/pyro.aspx)

You're welcome, Apple.

